# [howto] installation Desktop Looking Glass 3D [update]

## Prodigy44

Mise a jour à 21h30

Bon ben Sun vient de sortir dernièrement son nouveau bureau Looking Glass 3D en GPL.

Les ebuilds sont déjà disponibles si vous voulez les tester.

Éléments nécessaires :

-avoir une bonne machine (a peu près 2 GHz)

-pas mal de ram (512Mo)

-une carte graphique de type nividia

-un serveur X configuré pour etre en 24 bit

-les derniers drivers nvidia

Quelques liens :

http://linuxfr.org/~pikapika/14282.html pour savoir l'avis en général

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=191216&highlight=glass pour obtenir un retour de l'expérience des gentooistes

https://lg3d.dev.java.net/ la page officielle de Sun

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55611 l'ebuild en question

http://wwws.sun.com/software/looking_glass/details.html quelques captures d'écran

Bon pour l'installer sur votre machine :

Dans votre make.conf si ce n'est pas déjà fait :

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

```

Puis :

```

mkdir /usr/local/portage

```

il vous faudra auparavant installer :

```
# cd /usr/local/portage

# mkdir -p dev-java/sun-jdk

# cd dev-java/sun-jdk

# cp /usr/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2-r1.ebuild .

# echo "=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

# ln -s /usr/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk/files files 

# emerge emerge sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2-r1.ebuild 

# echo "=dev-java/jai-1.1.2-r2 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "=dev-java/sun-java3d-1.3.2 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

```

Attention vous devrez télécharger le fichier jdk-1_5_0-beta2-linux-i586.bin sur le site de Sun à l'adresse de Sun http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp et le copier dans votre répertoire distfiles

Il faudra aussi installer 

```

emerge csh

ebuild sun-java3d-1.3.2.ebuild digest

dans /usr/local/portage/dev-java/sun-java3d

```

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55646

java3d est dispo a l'adresse suivante : 

https://j3d-core.dev.java.net/servlets/ProjectDocumentList?folderID=1508&expandFolder=1508&folderID=1506

Enfin

```
mkdir /usr/local/portage/x11-lg3d

mkdir /usr/local/portage/x11-lg3d/lookingglass
```

Récuperez l'ebuild à partir de bugzilla de gentoo

```
cd /usr/local/portage/x11-lg3d/lookingglass
```

vous recopiez l'ebuild dedans avec la commande suivante :

```
gedit lookingglass-0.5.ebuild &
```

et vous y mettez le contenu de bugzilla ( https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=34465&action=view )

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

DESCRIPTION="Looking Glas - 3D windows manager writen in Java"

HOMEPAGE="https://lg3d.dev.java.net/"

SRC_URI="https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/files/documents/1834/5501/lg3d-${PV}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

#DEPEND=">=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2

#dev-java/jai

#dev-java/sun-java3d" # does not exist jet, but dev-java/blackdown-java3d is in portage

src_install() {

   cd $P/work/

   dodir /usr/share

   cp -R lg3d ${D}/usr/share

   cd ${D}/usr/share/lg3d/bin

   dodir /bin

   echo "#!/bin/sh" >> ${D}/bin/lg3d-session

   echo "cd /usr/share/lg3d/bin" >> ${D}/bin/lg3d-dev

   echo "lg3d-dev" >> ${D}/bin/lg3d-dev

   echo "#!/bin/sh" >> ${D}/bin/lg3d-session

   echo "cd /usr/share/lg3d/bin" >> ${D}/bin/lg3d-session

   echo "lg3d-session" >> ${D}/bin/lg3d-session

   chmod +x ${D}/bin/lg3d-*

   dodir /etc/X11/Sessions

   dosym /bin/lg3d-session /etc/X11/Sessions/lookingglas

}

pkg_postinst() {

   echo ""

   echo "To run Looking Glass, the screen must be in 24-bit mode"

   echo "To run in window, run lg3d-dev"

   echo "To run as a session, run lg3d-session"

   echo ""

}

```

pour intégrer ce nouvel ebuild a portage :

```
 ebuild lookingglass-0.5.ebuild digest
```

puis pour l'installer

```
emerge lookingglass-0.5.ebuild
```

 (env 2min sur un 2Ghz 512Mo de ram)

ensuite pour le lancer soit vous faite un lg3d-dev ou lg3d-session.

Sinon il y a également le projet metisse qui est sorti aujourd'hui/hier pour fvwm http://insitu.lri.fr/~chapuis/metisse/screenshots/

Bon j'ai essayé en speed, sur un 1,4 GHz, j'ai laisser 10 minutes se charger puis j'ai arreter, je vais reasseyer sur une autre machine dès que j'aurai le temps...

Voila j'attend votre retour.

Merci a Leander256

----------

## yuk159

Merci Prodigy pour le tutos.

Je ne peux pas tester pour l'instant, mais peut-être ce week-end.

[OFF] c'est étonnant que sun l'ai mis comme ça (aussi vite) en GPL.

J'ai pas suivi l'histoire faut dire  :Wink: [/OFF]

----------

## ttgeub

Effectivement ca ne semble pas marcher avec les ATI, j'ai essaye et a priori il cherche un device qui doit etre propre au Nvidia ...

Sniff ...

----------

## Pachacamac

Ah sympa, je ne savais meme pas que sun voulait le mettre en gpl.

Je teste cet aprem.

Merci Prodigy44

----------

## dyurne

tout retour d'informations sera le bienvenue. j'ai pas la machine pour le tester mais je pense que ça peut être bien sympa.

----------

## zdra

Voilà ça compile sur mon athlon 1600+ et 256Mo de ram... j'espere que ça marchera +/-  :Very Happy:  je vous tient au courant  :Wink: 

----------

## Sleeper

 *Prodigy44 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon il y a également le projet metisse qui est sorti aujourd'hui/hier pour fvwm http://insitu.lri.fr/~chapuis/metisse/screenshots/
> 
> 

 

J'ai vu sur slashdot ce mtin .. Ca a l'air sympa .. Issu d'un porjet de l'INRIA, y'a des fonctionnalites interessantes: le folding (replier la fenetre pour voir ce qu'il y a derriere), l'appli qui a le focus a taille normale, les autres diminuees (genre a 70% de leur taille) ...

----------

## moon69

je testerais ca se soir, chez moi

vous tiendrais au courant

merci pour le tuto

ps: j'aime bien la reactiviter de gentoo!  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

ben ben ça marche pas des masses. Déjà un truc qui me surprend dans l'ebuild c'est les dépendances commentées ... c'est pcq c'est pas encore dans portage ? faut les installer manuellement je suppose ? Fin bon je crois que je vais attendre que ce soit en instable dans portage  :Smile: 

Sinon une autre choses qui surprend,  normalement qd on met un packet dans l'overlay on l'emerge simplement comme tt les autres packets, faut pas préciser le -0.5.ebuild non ? pourtant ça marche pas sans le faire après le digest.

----------

## Prodigy44

Bon je suis pas mal embeté parce que j'ai testé sur deux machines différentes :

Machine 1

alsa 1.0.5a

noyau 2.6.7-ck3

Athlon Tbird 1,4 GHz 

640 Mo DDRam

Xfree 4.3.0-r6

nvidia-kernel 1.0.5336-r4

Machine 2

alsa 1.0.5a

noyau 2.6.7-ck3

Celeron 2 GHz

512 Mo DDram

Xorg 6.7.0-r1

nvidia-kernel 1.0.5336-r4

Sur la machine 1 un j'ai une erreur de type fork: ne peut allouer de la mémoire (ou quelque chose comme ca) après 23 minutes d'attente.

Et sur la machine 2 j'ai 4 test avec succès (je pense il met complété) , un début d'ouverture de session (écran noir) puis retour sous la console ...

Donc a creuser, je pense pour que mon serveur x soit pas en 24 bit ou qu'il faille installer xfree plutot que xorg, enfin je vous tiendrai au courant.

----------

## mitch

J'avais vu la video que Sun avait fait et j'ai été vraiment impressioné, mais de la a dire que seul les cartes nVidia marche avec j'en suis pas sur.

Voila ce que j'ai trouvé en fouillant le site:

 *Quote:*   

> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /usr/java/jdk1.5.0/jre/lib/i386/libj3dcore-ogl.so: /usr/java/jdk1.5.0/jre/lib/i386/libj3dcore-ogl.so: symbol glMultiDrawArraysEXT, version LIBGL not defined in file libGL.so.1 with link time reference
> 
> This problem has not yet been resolved. Users with the ATI Radeon 7500 card have experienced this problem. This prevents LG3D from starting up. We are actively working on a fix for this problem. Thank you for your patience. 

 

Bon, ayant une 9700 Pro (avec drivers proprio sans aucun prob) je testerai quand j'aurai récupére ma connection ADSL. 

En attendant, y a t'il des veinard qui ont reussi avec une Ati?

----------

## equi-NoX

ça marche pas fort chez moi  :Confused: 

curseur qui clignote tout seul au bout de la ligne de commande, swap qui se rempli et puis le must: 6529 process  :Shocked: 

le pc s'est bloqué à ce moment là  :Confused: 

ctrl+alt+sysrq+b  :Sad: 

----------

## ttgeub

Supputation purement gratuite : incapable de faire  le boulot chez SUN, ils ont essayé de filer le boulot à d'autres en le passant sous GPL ???

----------

## mitch

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> Supputation purement gratuite : incapable de faire  le boulot chez SUN, ils ont essayé de filer le boulot à d'autres en le passant sous GPL ???

 

Pas forcement, c'est aussi une maniere de faire evoluer le produit, en ajoutant des fonctions que Sun n'aurai pas pencer. Il y n'aurai pas eu la communauté, Linux serait encore en couche culotte.

----------

## dyurne

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> Supputation purement gratuite : incapable de faire  le boulot chez SUN, ils ont essayé de filer le boulot à d'autres en le passant sous GPL ???

 

l'api3D de java, le bureau 3D, (peut etre) solaris.... je trouve qu'il font quand même des efforts chez sun.

----------

## SirRobin2318

 *Quote:*   

> Supputation purement gratuite : incapable de faire le boulot chez SUN, ils ont essayé de filer le boulot à d'autres en le passant sous GPL ???

 

mouarf t'es gonflé, une societé fait l'effort de s'interesser a linux, en lui OFFRANT son boulot, et tu trouve le moyen de la critiquer ?

----------

## Sleeper

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'api3D de java, le bureau 3D, (peut etre) solaris.... je trouve qu'il font quand même des efforts chez sun.

 

Mouairf ... en ce qui concerne Slow-laris, s'ils font la meme chose que lorsqu'ils ont permis l'acces aux sources, cad "oublier" quelques .c interessants (par exemple le tcpic.c ...) ca va pas etre super top .. et pas apporter grand chose ....

----------

## sorg

Ca marche chez quelqu'un ce zinzin ?

----------

## Pachacamac

Chez moi j'ai a chaque fois que je lance lg3d-dev plein de processus qui se lancent puis un retour sous la console.

Si quelqu'un arrive à le faire fonctionner qu'il nous le fasse savoir, c'est pas encourageant pour le moment.

----------

## doom.it

SOrry for not speaking french, i understand it perfectly but can't spell it properly..  :Smile: 

Down here it works!!  :Smile: 

it works pretty fine too.... (athlon xp 1800, 512 Mb RAM, Geforce 4 MX440 [cheapest model])

I emerged firs sun-jdk-1.5.0-beta2 sun-java3d https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55646

and then the ebuild provided in this howto.

It runs only as root (not a big deal since it's in a "try-me-dont-use-me" stage)

launching /opt/lg3d/bin/lg3d-session (be sure default X screen is 24bit)....

By the way... i find it AWESOME!!!!....... if you know what i'm talking about, much more exciting than any Mac os X  Feature..... (don't know if it will be useful, but it's amazing)

----------

## SirRobin2318

 *Quote:*   

> SOrry for not speaking french, i understand it perfectly but can't spell it properly.. 

 

you should have tried, I can't spell it properly neither   :Very Happy: 

pour ceux qui veulent une tite traduction : 

doom.it n'a aucun problemes avec, faut d'abord emerger sun-jdk-1.5.0-beta2 sun-java3d (voir : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55646)

ensuite, il ne se lance qu'en root, en lancant : /opt/lg3d/bin/lg3d-session 

j'essais ce machin des que j'ai finit d'installer gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## phytos

Le boulot que Sun a fait est vraiment exeptionnel! Ce petit truc ne consome "presque pas" de cpu par rapport à ce qu'il fait... Sur un 3Ghz avec une GeForce FX 5600, c'est tout le temps fluide, une consomation cpu de 7% au repos et ça ne dépasse presque jamais les 30% pendant les "animations" 3D. Vivement que ce machin sache lancer d autre application et que la communauté ait améliorer son interface (menu en 3D??)!

----------

## doom.it

(Now i try in french, since it's an easy one)

J'avait oublié: il faut aussi fair:

```

emerge csh

```

Sans CSH, il ne va pas marcher ( je pense q'il faudrait avoir la dependace [is it right???] dans l'ebuild)

----------

## CryoGen

ca à l'air pas mal ce "petit" truc  :Very Happy:  mais je vais attendre qu'il passe officiellement dans portage (en instable :p)

----------

## CoinCoin

Je viens d'installer le tout, ainsi que CSH comme nous l'a conseillé doom.it.

Ca fait 5 minutes que ca charge et voici ce que me rapporte un top

```

-bash: start_pipeline: pgrp pipe: Trop de fichiers ouverts dans le système

-bash: /usr/bin/top: Trop de fichiers ouverts dans le système
```

dingue  :Smile: 

----------------

kernel 2.6.7, nvidia 4200ti

----------

## Prodigy44

bon ca marche toujours pas je fais des essais sur plusieurs postes 

doit manquer autre chose ....

----------

## Leander256

L'installation de l'euibld de sun-jdk n'est pas triviale, pour garder un système propre il vaudrait mieux faire:

```
# cd /usr/local/portage

# mkdir -p dev-java/sun-jdk

# cd dev-java/sun-jdk

# cp /usr/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2-r1.ebuild .

# echo "=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

# ln -s /usr/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk/files files

```

Ensuite on vérifie qu'il veut bien installer la version 5:

```
# etcat -v sun-jdk

...

        [   ] 1.5.0_beta2-r1 (1.5) OVERLAY

```

C'est assez lourd comme méthode, mais je n'ai pas trop cherché pourquoi on ne peut pas installer les jdk du slot 1.5

EDIT:

Tiens faut aussi ça pour pouvoir l'installer:

```
# echo "=dev-java/jai-1.1.2-r2 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo "=dev-java/sun-java3d-1.3.2 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

(c'est toujours mieux quand y'a juste à copier/coller la commande depuis le forum quand on est un flemmard invétéré comme moi)

----------

## zarasoustra17

Après une heure de galères, j'en suis la:

J'ai trouvé qu'il fallait exécuter directement /usr/share/lg3d/bin/lg3d-session en root 

et qu'il fallait auparavant avoir désactivé le framebuffer, 

après j'ai une jolie mire en 640x480 puis blocage complet du système(hard-reboot obligatoire)...

----------

## Leander256

J'ai réussi à le lancer en mode fenêtré:

http://leander256.free.fr/conneries/lookingglass_fenetre.png

C'est assez marrant pour faire mumuse avec, mais le proc s'en ressent (voir le graphique jaune de gkrellm). Je n'ai pas encore réussi à le lancer en plein écran, parce que je le lançais par-dessus xorg mais apparemment il ne faut pas  :Rolling Eyes:  Je ferai d'autres tentatives d'ici peu.

EDIT: j'ai utilisé lg3d-dev pour le lancerLast edited by Leander256 on Wed Jun 30, 2004 8:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CoinCoin

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai réussi à le lancer en mode fenêtré 

 

Comment as tu réussis cela? avec lequel des 2 executables?

----------

## thbkrshw

Et comment désactive-t-on le framebuffer ?

----------

## zarasoustra17

 *Quote:*   

> Et comment désactive-t-on le framebuffer ?

 

tu tapes 'e' à l'invite de GRUB et tu effaces tout ce qui a rapport avec le fb : video=...., vga =....

entrée et 'b'

----------

## equi-NoX

 *CoinCoin wrote:*   

> Je viens d'installer le tout, ainsi que CSH comme nous l'a conseillé doom.it.
> 
> Ca fait 5 minutes que ca charge et voici ce que me rapporte un top
> 
> ```
> ...

 

j'appelle ça un bug moi  :Very Happy: 

moi en moins d'une minute j'en était à 6'500 processus lancés donc toi en cinq tu devais friser les 30'000  :Laughing: 

perso, gkrellm (et X) a(vaient) rendu l'âme avant d'en arriver là (en même temps c'est pas gkrellm qui te sort cette erreur  :Embarassed:  )

----------

## zdra

j'ai pas réussi a voir combien de processus j'avais, j'ai fais un "ctr-alt-f1" puis tapé mon login "root" et il a mi 2 minutes pour me demander mon pass... j'en ai eu mare et j'ai appuié sur le M$reset(tm) un ptit coup  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sleeper

 *Prodigy44 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon il y a également le projet metisse qui est sorti aujourd'hui/hier pour fvwm http://insitu.lri.fr/~chapuis/metisse/screenshots/
> 
> 

 

Bon j'ai teste, et .. c'est impressionant .. et utilisable ...

Y'a 2 .tar.bz2 a recuperer/compiler/installer (pas eu le temps de faire un ebuild) .. Je l'ai lance dans une fenetre en 800x600 ... ca lance un fvwm modifie ..

Au menu : transparence (vraie hein ..), rotation selon les 3 axes, changement d'echelle, "folding" (on souleve un bout de la fenetre pour voir ce qu'il y a dessous ) ...

J'ai mis 3 petites images :

http://sl33p3r.free.fr/misc/metisse.png

http://sl33p3r.free.fr/misc/metisse2.png

http://sl33p3r.free.fr/misc/metisse3.png

Il est lance dans une fenetre 800x600 ... et ca tourne bien ...

----------

## CryoGen

c'est prometteur tout ca  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

Question: xserver qu'on présente depuis qq temps sur freedesktop.org propose les meme fonctionnalitées, du moins à terme ? Et est-ce que qqn sait où ça en est ce projet ? Si il y a des releases prévues dans pas trop longtemps ?

----------

## BaNaNe

Salut!

J'ai essayé lookinglass sur ma gentoo (2.6, athlon2000xp, 512ddr, fx5900xt) mais quand je lance en mode fenetre (lg3d-dev), il ne se passe rien :s et si je ferme la session X (deconnection + xdm stop) puis que je lance lg3d-session, j'ai un freeze complet du système... c'est assez embêtant!

Je n'ai pas vérifié si X tournait en mode 24bit pour la simple et bonne raison que ... je ne sais pas comment on fait!!

De l'aide?

Merci!

----------

## thbkrshw

Si tu utilise XFree, tu va dans /etc/X11

et la tu a un ou deux fichier de conf comme XFConfig ou XFConfig-4

Dans ce fichier tu devrai avoir à la fin : 

```
Depth     24
```

sinon ce n'est pas bon.

Si tu utilise xorg, même démarche, le seul truc qui change c'est le nom du fichier de conf : 

```
xorg.conf
```

thbkrshw

----------

## luckyluke3310

 *BaNaNe wrote:*   

> Salut!
> 
> J'ai essayé lookinglass sur ma gentoo (2.6, athlon2000xp, 512ddr, fx5900xt) mais quand je lance en mode fenetre (lg3d-dev), il ne se passe rien :s et si je ferme la session X (deconnection + xdm stop) puis que je lance lg3d-session, j'ai un freeze complet du système... c'est assez embêtant!
> 
> Je n'ai pas vérifié si X tournait en mode 24bit pour la simple et bonne raison que ... je ne sais pas comment on fait!!
> ...

 

je suis dans la meme situation que toi (2.6, athlon XP2000+,768ddr, gf4ti4200) mais par contre je suis sur d'etre en 24 bits

----------

## Pachacamac

 *CoinCoin wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   J'ai réussi à le lancer en mode fenêtré  
> 
> Comment as tu réussis cela? avec lequel des 2 executables?

 

To run Looking Glass, the screen must be in 24-bit mode

To run in window, run lg3d-dev

To run as a session, run lg3d-session

----------

## Pachacamac

J'ai pris le dernier ebuild sur bugzilla et ça marche nickel.

En mode fenetre comme en session. Je n'ai pas encore compris comment mettre les fenetres sur le coté mais j'y travaille.

----------

## ttgeub

Tu pourrais nous filer des screenshots. STP ...

----------

## Pachacamac

Ah non je n'ai pas de serveur pour poster ça. Si une personne à de la place je veux bien.

Par contre j'ai remarqué 2 choses qui m'embetent :

- il n'est pas possible de lancer la session si le serveur X fonctionne déja en 0. Je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de lancer en :1 par exemple

- de toute façon cela ne servirai pas, une fois que la session graphique lg3d-session est lancé un Ctrl + Alt + F* la plante immédiatement. C'est donc dommage.

Pour savoir utiliser la 3D il y a la possibilité de cliquer sur une icone qui ouvre une fenetre avec toutes les explications.

Dans l'ensemble cet environnement est sympa, c'est amusant de faire pivoter les fenetres mais par contre pour ce qui est de l'utilité... Ah moins d'occuper le CPU il n'y en a pas trop.

J'ai un Athlon XP 1600+ avec 512Mo de ram, il y a quelques petits ralentissements de temps en temps.

EDIT : ttypub se propose pour héberger les screenshot, je vais donc en faire immédiatement.

EDIT : J'ai fais quelques captures, je les envoient par mail à ttypub en attendant leur publication.

----------

## ttgeub

Ok c'est bon j'ai les images

Metisse : 

ici

ici

ici

ici

ici

ici

Looking glass : 

ici

ici

ici

ici

ici

ici

Last edited by ttgeub on Fri Dec 16, 2005 10:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## BlinkEye

 *Quote:*   

> Il faudra aussi installer 
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55646
> 
>  java3d est dispo a l'adresse suivante : 
> ...

 

je ne peut pas faire cette instruction car le but

```
java3d-1_3_2-build3-linux-i586.tar.gz
```

n'existe pas - comment avez vous le fait?

----------

## SirRobin2318

Bon j'ai tout suivie a la lettre, et ca marche qu'a moitié : 

je peux lancer en mode fenetre, mais pas en tant que session. 

je suis etonné que ca marche sur mon petit PC :

XP2000, 256Mo, TNT2. 

j'utilise X.org, je me demande si le probleme ne vient pas de la, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'utilise pas mon xorg.conf. (ou j'ai reglé "depht => 24")  je demarre bien sans framebuffer. 

qd je lance lg3d j'obtiens ca : 

```

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA XFree86 driver not found)

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(...)

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
```

----------

## Pachacamac

 *BlinkEye wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Il faudra aussi installer 
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55646
> 
>  java3d est dispo a l'adresse suivante : 
> ...

 

je n'ai pas compris ce que tu veux  :Sad:  le "but" ? c'est quoi ?

Tu dois prendre https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=34559&action=view

et https://j3d-core.dev.java.net/files/documents/1674/5482/java3d-1_3_2-build3-linux-i586.tar.gz

----------

## BlinkEye

je m'excuse de mon français. j'ai essayé de prendre 

```
https://j3d-core.dev.java.net/files/documents/1674/5482/java3d-1_3_2-build3-linux-i586.tar.gz
```

m'est ça n'a pas fonctionné avec konqueror-3.2.3 (j'ai reçu un error - mais à cause de ton aide j'ai essayer avec firefox et il a pu télécharcher le fichier. merci beacoup!   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Corto

ça a l'air marrant !!!

Mais j'ai un bug là : 

```
# emerge -av csh

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] app-shells/tcsh (from pkg app-shells/csh-1.29-r3)

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/pmake-1.45-r4   246 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/csh-1.29-r3  -doc -static  175 kB

Total size of downloads: 422 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

!!! Error: the app-shells/tcsh package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.
```

Mais là le coup du blocks... je sais pas...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Corto pour mettre csh tu dois désinstaller tcsh. C'est pas compliqué, c'est écrit mais peut etre que l'anglais et toi ça fait 2. Voire plus.

 *Quote:*   

> !!! Error: the app-shells/tcsh package conflicts with another package.
> 
> !!!        both can't be installed on the same system together 

 

Que l'on peut traduire par  *Quote:*   

> !!! Erreur : le paquage app-shells/tcsh est en conflit avec un autre paquage. !!! Les deux ne peuvent pas etre installé sur le systeme en meme temps 

 

Allez courage tu es bientot arrivé au bout de tes peines.

----------

## Corto

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Corto pour mettre csh tu dois désinstaller tcsh. C'est pas compliqué, c'est écrit mais peut etre que l'anglais et toi ça fait 2. Voire plus.
> 
>  *Quote:*   !!! Error: the app-shells/tcsh package conflicts with another package.
> 
> !!!        both can't be installed on the same system together  
> ...

 

Et pourtant non, je ne suis pas anglophobe...  :Very Happy: 

J'ai lu trop vite... toutes mes confuses...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## BlinkEye

tout simple:

```
emerge -C tcsh
```

et puis

```
emerge -av csh
```

----------

## Corto

Oui c'est  ce que j'ai fait cette nuit : ça marche  :Smile: 

----------

## KaZeR

Salut à tous...

J'ai testé sur deux postes.

Sur le premier : j'ai une merde avec les pilotes Nvidia.. Pourtant j'ai fait les memes choses que sur le 2e, il me sort une erreur à propos d'un symbole GLX non résolu.. La lutte quoi.

Sur le 2e : ca a marché quasiment tout de suite (faut dire aussi, c une install toute fraiche  :Smile: , en fenetre comme en session.

Sur un Athlon XP 2400, 512Mo DDR et GF3 Ti 200, ca rame quand meme.. 

J'ai réussi à mettre les fenètres sur la tranche sur le coté ( la classe  :Very Happy:  )

Par contre mozilla c la merde  :Smile: 

J'utilise un kernel 2.6.6, et la version 6106 des drivers nvidia. Je suis obligé de charger le module avec -f sinon il me dit format invalide.. Je posterai des screenshots dans la journée..

----------

## Pachacamac

Je confirme, ce n'est pas possible d'utiliser mozilla, il se lance correctement mais des barres noires empechent toute visualisation normale de pages web.

Malheuresement ce n'est pas le seul. Et quelques plantages réguliers viennent agrémenter le tout.

Il va falloir donner du temps aux développeurs pour améliorer tout ça.

----------

## elapointe

Moi quand j'exécute l'une ou l'autre des deux commandes (lg3d-*).« Le disque dur se met à s'activer comme s'il exécutait des processus et cela n'en fini plus...

Après 20 minutes... j'ai laissé tombé...

Quelqu'un a t-il résolu ce problème

----------

## Pachacamac

Peut-être que tu as raté une partie de l'install.

Au départ j'avais beaucoup de processus crée lorsque j'exécutai lg3d- mais j'ai refais l'install et je me suis aperçu que j'en avai oublié une partie   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Hadri

Aerf ! Hep pss 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge emerge sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2-r1.ebuild

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hadri

Je viens de tester metisse, c'est impressionnant !  :Shocked: 

Par contre lookingGlass me lance tout plein de processus comme vous.

 :Sad: 

À surveiller  :Smile: 

----------

## Hadri

Ha.. oui, j'oubliais :

[url=http://hadrien.neuf.fr/délire/metisse.png]Screen[/url]

Bon... dodo...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## GNUTortue

Bonjour j'ai installé 2 fois la bête mais quand je lance 

```
#lg3d-dev
```

 J'ai au bout de moins d'une minut X.org qui crève et dans les logs toute une série de

 *Quote:*   

> Out of Memory : Killed process XXXX (son_nom)

 

Snif, voilà mon matos :

512 Mb de Memoir

une Hercule 3D Prophet II GTS Pro (pas tt récente mais ne m'a jamais déçu)

Un pilote Nvidia

Le 2.6.7-gentoo-r8

Pas de framebuffer

Un P4@2.4Ghz

Dite moi pas que c'est du périmé :'(

Pitié je veux voir ce lg3d en marche !

----------

## GNUTortue

juste pour préciser :

Info tiré du Howto italien inspiré de ceux Howto ci.

Il faut faire un

```
# /usr/share/lg3d/bin/lg3d-session
```

parsque le

```
# lg3d-session
```

pose parfois problème (comme chez moi)

Sinon pour les Xorgien comme moi il faut faire un lien symbolique comme ceci :

```
# ln -s /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/XF86Config
```

Car ça pose parfois problème (encore comme chez moi)

Et si après vous avez un écran avec un maillage blanc-noir (comme avec TWM) et que 1-3 secondes plus tard il est remplacé par un fond noir et que les diode de votre clavier s'arrête et que tout est bloqué vous faite un :

```
# appuyer_reset
```

Et comme moi vous essayé eventuellement de ne pas vous décourager et de trouver un réponse a votre problème   :Confused: ....

<EDIT>

ça ne résolu pas mon problème mais, encore péché du coté italien, il faudrait aussi  faire un

```
# emerge jai
```

Et y parait qu'après Loocking Glass serait bcp plus rapide...

</EDIT>

----------

## darkn0th

Salut,

Joli howto... J'ai lg3d-session et lg3d-dev qui marchent après pas mal d'efforts. 

Premier conseil: toujours regarder les logs ( /var/tmp/lgserver et /var/log/XFree86.0.log ) pour voir ce qui a planté, ca donne une bonne indication d'habitude. 

J'ai procedé comme ceci:

1. installer le dernier ebuild de sun-jdk (sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2 )

2. installer le dernier ebuild de java3d ( sun-java3d-1.32 )

3. installer jai (java advanced imaging). L'ebuild ne semble pas marcher, mais il est possible de l'installer en se mettant ds le repertoire jre du sun-jdk ( opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0-beta2/jre ) et en faisant betement unzip jai-1_1_2-lib-linux-i586-jdk.bin

A ce stade si, lg3d-dev devrait deja marcher.

4. editer /opt/lg3d/bin/lg3d-session pour que la ligne :

```
set xs_cmd = "$xserver"

```

ressemble a ca : 

```
set xs_cmd = "$xserver -xf86config /etc/X11/XF86Config"

```

pour etre sur que le X.org modifié fourni prenne bien en compte votre config. 

5. Pour ma Radeon 9000, j'ai du editer /etc/X11/XF86Config pour activer l'option

```
    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

```

6. Verifiez bien si vous utilisez des drivers proprietaires ATI ou Nvidia que vous avez leur OpenGL selectionné !  

```
 opengl-update ati
```

 ou 

```
 opengl-update nvidia 
```

Une fois que vous avez fait tout ça, en théorie tout devrait marcher. Il ne faut pas oublier d'arreter XFree86/X.org avant de lancer celui fourni sinon ca ne marche pas. Vous verrez c'est assez fabuleux meme si le nombre d'applics qui fonctionnent est assez bas et que le xterm n'affiche pas les commandes que l'on entre. Ca marche neanmoins... (bug connu sur le forum de Looking Glass). Bon amusement!

----------

## DuF

Merci darkn0th pour ces informations, je ne vais plus avoir d'excuses pour ne pas tester looking glass  :Smile: 

----------

## Pachacamac

C'est joli mais il est impossible de l'utiliser pour autre chose que des tests. C'est dommage.

----------

## darkn0th

Effectivement mais ca viendra. D'apres le site https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/ ca devrait tres vite progresser now que c'est en open source et Sun ont 4 programmeurs à plein temps qui travaillent dessus. D'ailleurs ils repondent volontiers en anglais aux questions en tout genre dans le forum http://www.javadesktop.org/forums/forum.jspa?forumID=56.

Ca vaut le coup d'oeil... d'ici quelques mois peut etre que des apps très interessantes seront portées. Ils travaillent bcp sur les filtres d'importation de modèles 3D et sur comment faire marcher au mieux une veritable interface tridimensionnel. On ne peut que les encourager, enfin du nouveau apres 20 ans en matière de GUI.

----------

## mikamika

Bonjour tout le monde, moi j'ai réussi a lancer looking-glass sous debian (je sais je suis sur un forum gentoo) et cela fonctionne bien avec une Ati 9700pro 

et les driver proprio, en plein écran commme en fenêtre.

----------

